

Trade a tweet for a product or service - leonpanjtar

I am curious how would you feel if you could trade one tweet for a real product or service? Would you be willing to do it? Or would you consider it as spaming your social network? Thanks for your answers.
======
shail
Its the classic case of how you ask the question. Can you smoke while you
pray?, probably not. Can you pray while you smoke?, hell yeah!!

Why not turn this around and say you provide a tool to the service providers
that when a customer visits them and they see (using your tool) that the
customer tweeted a positive sentiment about them. Hence, they give him
discount.

Authenticity of the account and tweets is handled/verified by you.

This could be useful. I guess so. And I get the feel that there must be
something out there like this already.

------
1123581321
I hate this sort of thing, and if I really want to get something I use an
alternate Twitter account with no real followers.

------
autotravis
Both. I would consider it spamming, but might do it if it was worth it to me.

